

Court: Ability to police U.S. spying program limited  - bbatsell
http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/court-ability-to-police-us-spying-program-limited/2013/08/15/4a8c8c44-05cd-11e3-a07f-49ddc7417125_singlePage.html

======
beedogs
I trust the Federal government about as far as I can throw it, these days.
Even their "self-reporting" has to be smuggled out:

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/nsa-
br...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/nsa-broke-
privacy-rules-thousands-of-times-per-year-audit-
finds/2013/08/15/3310e554-05ca-11e3-a07f-49ddc7417125_story.html)

------
coldcode
No, we mustn't. There's a document designed to ensure that the government is
limited in what it can do, and ensures that the people are in charge. I think
I saw it in a waste bin somewhere...

------
betterunix
...we are supposed to trust self-reporting by the sort of people who lie to
Congress?

------
D9u
A classic case of the wolf guarding the hen-house if I ever did see one.

Ethics considerations aside, the very notion of secret courts and secret
rulings is antithetical to the values upon which our republic was founded.

To imply that we should simply "trust" the government after so many instances
of government being caught out in blatant lies is a slap in the face of
freedom.

------
RexRollman
Sure, trust. But verify.

